# Fresh and simple Asian cooking



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

This is the archive for all recipes, including Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese, and many other cuisines.
http://appetiteforchina.com/recipe-archive/

Favorites
http://appetiteforchina.com/?tag=Favorites
Chinese Roast Pork (Char Siu)
Chinese Tea Eggs
Cold Sesame Noodles
Coca-Cola Chicken Wings
Coconut Chicken Adobo
Dan Dan Noodles
Fried Eggs with Kimchi
General Tsos Chicken
Japanese Beef and Rice Bowl
Kale and Sesame Soba Noodles
Kung Pao Chicken
Mapo Tofu
Red-Cooked Pork (Hongshao rou)
Scallion Pancakes
Shrimp with Spicy Garlic Sauce
Sichuan Dry-Fried Green Beans
Sichuan Wontons
Spicy Pickled Cucumbers
Steak Teriyaki
Thai Lemongrass and Ginger Iced Tea
Vietnamese Chicken Curry
Zucchini Noodles with Pan-fried Tofu

Chinese
http://appetiteforchina.com/chinese-recipes
Almond Chicken
Asparagus and Ginger Fried Rice
Black Pepper Beef Stir-fry
Brandied Chicken and Mushrooms in Oyster Sauce
Cantonese Roast Pork (Char Siu)
Cantonese Tomato Beef
Chicken and Apple Dumplings
Chicken Congee with Goji Berries
Chinese Burmese Chili Chicken
Chinese Grocery Roast Pork
Chinese Steamed Fish with Black Bean and Ginger Sauce
Chinese Tea Eggs
Chinese Walnut Chicken
Clay Pot Rice with Cantonese Sausage
Coca-Cola Chicken Wings
Cold Sesame Noodles
Crispy Kale and Mushroom Fried Rice
Dan Dan Noodles
Garlic Beef and Asparagus Stir-fry
Garlic Lamb Stir-fry with Broccoli
General Tsos Chicken
Ginger Hoisin Chicken
Ginger and Scallion Steamed Crab
Hot and Sour Chicken Noodle Soup
Hunan Eggplant with Bacon and Shiitakes
Hunan-Style Braised Fried Tofu
Kung Pao Bacon
Kung Pao Brussels Sprouts
Kung Pao Chicken
Kung Pao Shrimp
Kung Pao Tofu
Lemon Chicken
Mapo Tofu
Mapo Tofu (Vegetarian) 
Mongolian Beef
Mongolian Lamb Stir-fry
Noodles with Hot Bean Sauce
Orange Beef and Broccoli Stir-fry
Orange Sesame Chicken
Pan-fried Dumplings
Pork and Shrimp Siu Mai (Shao Mai)
Pork and Si Gua (Snake Gourd) Stir-fry
Red-Cooked Beef
Red-Cooked Pork (Hongshao rou)
Rose Tea Dessert Soup
Scallion Pancakes
Sesame Beef and Broccoli
Shandong-Style Asparagus
Shanghai Noodles
Shrimp and Chive Dumplings
Shrimp Lo Mein
Sichuan Boiled Beef in Fiery Sauce (Shuizhu niurou)
Sichuan Cucumber Salad
Sichuan Dry-Fried Green Beans
Sichuan Eggplant (Fish-Fragrant Eggplant)
Sichuan-Style Chicken Noodle Soup
Sichuan-Style Snow Peas
Sichuan Wontons
Soy Sauce Chicken
Sriracha Fried Rice
Spicy Cashew Chicken
Spicy Chicken with Black Bean Sauce
Spicy Orange Chicken
Spicy Hunan Beef with Cumin
Spicy Wok-Fried Chicken with Chili (Lazi jiding)
Stir-Fried Tomato and Eggs
Stir-Fried Vermicelli (Rice Noodles) with Garlic and Scallions
Sweet Chili-Glazed Tofu
Sweet and Sour Chicken
Sweet and Sour Pork
Taiwanese-Style Pork Belly Buns
Taro and Pumpkin Tofu Puffs
Three Cup Chicken
Tomato Egg Drop Soup
Turkey and Mushroom Dumplings
Turnip Cake (Law bok gow)
Twice-Cooked Pork (Huiguo rou)
Vegetable Fried Rice
Vegetarian Congee
Vegetarian Dan Dan Noodles
Vinegar-Glazed Chicken
Water Chestnut Cake (Ma tei gow)
Winter Melon Soup with Shiitakes and Speck Ham
Wonton Noodle Soup, Hong Kong-Style
Wild Mushroom Sauté with New Zealand Spinach

Chinese  Cantonese
Braised Chicken with Chestnuts
Cantonese Roast Pork (Char Siu)
Cantonese Tomato Beef
Chicken Congee with Goji Berries
Chinese Steamed Fish with Black Bean and Ginger Sauce
Chinese Tea Eggs
Clay Pot Rice with Cantonese Sausage
Ginger and Scallion Steamed Crab
Lemon Chicken
Pan-fried Dumplings
Pork and Shrimp Shu Mai 
Pork and Si Gua (Snake Gourd) Stir-fry
Rose Tea Dessert Soup
Scallion Pancakes
Sesame Beef and Broccoli
Shrimp and Chive Dumplings
Shrimp Lo Mein
Soy Sauce Chicken
Stir-Fried Tomato and Eggs
Stir-Fried Vermicelli (Rice Noodles) with Garlic and Scallions
Sweet and Sour Pork
Taro and Pumpkin Tofu Puffs
Tomato Egg Drop Soup
Turnip Cake (Law bok gow)
Vegetarian Congee
Water Chestnut Cake (Ma tei gow)
Winter Melon Soup with Shiitakes and Speck Ham
Wonton Noodle Soup, Hong Kong-Style

Chinese  Hunan
Hunan Eggplant with Bacon and Shiitakes
Hunan-Style Braised Fried Tofu
Red-Cooked Beef
Red-Cooked Pork 
Spicy Hunan Beef with Cumin
Vinegar-Glazed Chicken

Chinese  Sichuan 
Braised Chicken with Chestnuts
Dan Dan Noodles
Kung Pao Bacon
Kung Pao Brussels Sprouts
Kung Pao Chicken
Kung Pao Shrimp
Kung Pao Tofu
Mapo Tofu 
Mapo Tofu (Vegetarian) 
Red-Cooked Beef
Sichuan Boiled Beef in Fiery Sauce
Sichuan Cucumber Salad
Sichuan Dry-Fried Green Beans
Sichuan Eggplant (Fish-Fragrant Eggplant)
Sichuan-Style Chicken Noodle Soup
Sichuan-Style Snow Peas
Sichuan Wontons
Spicy Wok-Fried Chicken with Chili (Lazi jiding)
Twice-Cooked Pork (Huiguo rou)
Vegetarian Dan Dan Noodles
Wild Mushroom Sauté with New Zealand Spinach

Filipino
Chicken Adobo
Coconut Chicken Adobo
Pork Adobo

Indian
Chicken Korma
Chicken Lollipops
Chicken Tikka Masala
Gobi Manchurian
Kashmiri Chai
Naan Breakfast Pizza
Salted Lassi
Sun-Dried Tomato Curry

Japanese
Edamame Fried Rice
Edamame Salad with Miso Dressing
Gyudon (Japanese Beef and Rice Bowl)
Iced Matcha Latte
Japanese Braised Pork Belly
Japanese Cucumber Salad
Mapo Tofu Ramen (Mabo Ramen)
Matcha (Green Tea) Pound Cake
Miso Ramen
Miso Soup with Clams
Sake-Steamed Clams
Steak Teriyaki

Korean
Apple Soju Cocktail
Fried Eggs with Kimchi
Korean Barley Tea
Korean Beef Bites
Korean Cinnamon Tea
Korean Braised Short Ribs
Pork and Kimchi Stir-fry

Thai
Larb Mu (Thai Ground Pork Salad)
Mango Vegetable Curry
Pad See-Ew
Thai Carrot and Mint Salad
Thai Eggplant Curry
Thai Lemongrass and Ginger Iced Tea
Thai Peppered Asparagus
Thai Red Curry Mussels

Vietnamese
Mango Summer Rolls
Pomelo Salad
Vietnamese Avocado Shakes (Sinh to Bo)
Vietnamese Beef and Green Bean Stir-fry
Vietnamese Chicken Curry
Vietnamese Coffee Boba Drink
Vietnamese Clay Pot Chicken
Vietnamese Caramelized Pork


----------



## Riatta21 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! What a fantastic site and collection of recipes. I've bookmarked it!


----------

